# Lucky pics (updated)



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

These are some recent pics taken of lucky. Sorry that they are so small .... I don't know how to make them big

Anyway here they are   (the last one is the day after she was spayed so she looks a little peaky )


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Aww, so cute!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

:biggrin1: thanks


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh Lucky is just too cute!
The pictures are wonderful.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

thankyou


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Lucky's a cutie. Is she an Irish JRT?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

She's a cutie! She looks like she can be a handful when she wants to be......I love terriers but I'm not sure i could handle their energy!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Celt said:


> Lucky's a cutie. Is she an Irish JRT?


Thanks :biggrin1: .... she is an english JRT


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

How cute! Love her Phantom Of The Opera facing markings!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

chowder said:


> She's a cutie! She looks like she can be a handful when she wants to be......I love terriers but I'm not sure i could handle their energy!


She can be rather boistrous at times , yes she does have a lot of energy .... loves her walks but I can't let her off the lead unless totally secluded as she has a very high prey drive, any small animal/bird she sees she will be gone after it, luckily though there is a secluded field 2 mins away from the house so she has a good 2 hours run in there everyday. She is so fast, was inches from getting hold of a blackbird yesterday


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> How cute! Love her Phantom Of The Opera facing markings!


thanks  a lot of people have mentioned that actually, the first time someone did i had to go home and google it because i didn't know what they meant  felt rather stupid after though


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I love to see them run really fast!!
If shelby were running in a cartoon, all you would see was a blurr, then these little plumes of dust !!


----------

